# [AIGLX] ou XGL [Compiz ou Beryl]

## Goumize

Salut,

En train de surfer sur le wiki je trouver ce how to ==> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX#Installing_aiglx, je parcours vite fait le how to, je m'apercois que l'installation est simplifié par rapport a XGL, et en meme temps je vois pas de ==> emerge AIGLX. bizarre

L'etonnant c'est que les paquets cité sur ce how to sont tous present chez moi, ainsi qu'un petit EE dans mes logs Xorg.

```
(EE) AIGLX error: reverting to software rendering
```

Je comprend pas, a la base j'ai installer XGL et c'est AIGLX error que j'ai   :Question:  .

moi qui n'a jamais reussi a faire marcher XGL en totalité, je pense que c'est une bonne alternative AIGLX, mais avant j'aimerai pouvoir eclaircir la difference entre AIGLX et XGL. Mais aussi pourquoi je me retrouve avec une erreur AIGLX alors que j'ai installer XGL??

Si qlq1 posséde la lumière, svp qu'il  illumine mon petit esprit, son aide sera la bienvenue.

----------

## Apsforps

Alors je me lance, AIGLX est en fait inclus dans le serveur X de départ (à partir de la version 7.0 ou 7.1, je sais plus) alors que XGL est une surcouche au serveur X. Maintenant, si tu as une carte nvidia, avec les derniers drivers en beta et beryl/emerald, on dirait bien que ni XGL ni AIGLX ne sont nécessaire (en tout cas chez moi ça marche sans  :Razz: )

----------

## Goumize

J'ai une ATI 200M integrée avec 128 MO partagée avec la RAM du laptop   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Et j'ai essayer beaucoup de solution sans jamais parvenir a lancer le cube magic. Mais je comprend pas; quelle est l'utilité de AIGLX donc ? c'est quoi la diference avec XGL.

De plus j'etais en train de lire le tuto AIGLX, et j(ai retrouve à bord tout les fichiers cité dans le tuto   :Question:   et pourtant jamais je n'ai reussi a lancer correctement XGL. et j'ai toujours eu cette erreur AIGLX.

Apsforps que me conseille tu de faire, pour profiter des desktops like XGL ???

----------

## Apsforps

Si tu regardes ici, on dirait bien qu'il y a pas mal de problème avec ta carte (ça varie du "marche pas du tout" à "usage cpu invraisemblable"  :Razz: ). Mais de toute façon, aiglx avec ati ça marche pas (à moins que je me trompe?), donc si ça doit marcher chez toi ce sera avec xgl  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

AIGLX est intégré à Xorg 7.1. C'est une extension du serveur X, et ça permet le DRI (et donc pouvoir lancer les jeux 3D, lire des vidéos en passant par Xv ...), contrairement à XGL. Ça ne fonctionne qu'avec les drivers libres, et les derniers drivers Nvidia. Je ne suis pas sur qu'il y ai le support dans les drivers proprio d'ATI. As-tu essayé avec les drivers radeon libres ? (r300)

----------

## Anthyme

mais ca permet d'utiliser xgl sans xgl ??????? (!!!???)

----------

## geekounet

Je pense que tu confonds XGL/AIGLX et Compiz.

XGL est une surcouche de X et AIGLX une extension, et tout 2 permettent d'utiliser les fonctions OpenGL de ta CG pour les fonctions Composite de X (qui permettent de donner tous ces effets), et permettent aussi tout simplement de faire gérer l'affichage par la CG et non plus par le processeur comme avant (c'est la seul chose à laquelle me sert AIGLX avec mon Fvwm  :Smile:  )

Ensuite Compiz se sert de cette couche Composite apportée par XGL/AIGLX  pour créer tous ces effets.

Donc pour reformuler ta phrase, AIGLX permet d'utiliser Compiz sans XGL (puisqu'il sont exclusifs car ils ont les mêmes fonctions  :Smile:  )

----------

## Goumize

MMMMmm, je vois plus clair là, merci a a vous pour ces reponses.

Mais, dans mon cas, que dois je faire? je ne desire pas avoir des pilotes libres genre (r200), je veux juste faire marcher XGL ou plutot avoir tout ces plugins compiz en focntion, dois je desactiver AIGLX? car pour le moment il ne me sort que des erreurs. Merci Apsforps pour ton lien, apparement ma carte est supportée mais dur dur.

Bon je continue sur XGL et je vous tiens au courant

----------

## Goumize

je lache l'affaire, c'est un peu le bordel dans mon system, un probleme resolu = un autre qui reprend le relais, ca me laisse vraiment pas le temps de profiter de mes applications, c'est pas trés pratique dans mon cas, passer plus de temps a faire de la maintenance qu'à bosser et profiter du sys.....

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> je lache l'affaire, c'est un peu le bordel dans mon system, un probleme resolu = un autre qui reprend le relais, ca me laisse vraiment pas le temps de profiter de mes applications, c'est pas trés pratique dans mon cas, passer plus de temps a faire de la maintenance qu'à bosser et profiter du sys.....

 

Salut, 

Le but est de profiter du système et c'est vrai que quand il y a tjrs des problèmes ça prend vraiment la tête ... mais à coup sûr tu va y revenir   :Wink:  ! et c'est expérimental le bureau 3D , il y a tjrs des petits bug mais c'est archi fonctionnel, et génial !

Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas exactement ?

@ +

----------

## Goumize

J'arrive pas avec mon portable, une fois un probleme réglé y'a un autre qui apparait et encore encore encore, j'ai installer gentoo et fluxbox sur une tour amd 32 et nvidia, l'installation est nikel, aucun probleme, je vais d'ailleurs la reprendre pour essayer les nouveaux drivers beta de nvidia.

Mais avec le portable c'est pas gerable, surtout quand c'est un chip graphique ATI, ca porte vraiment la poisse.

Faut que je me decide a installer gentoo sur ma tour principale, et tout mon decouragement viens de l'experience que j'ai eu avec ce portable, car là je pense que je pourrai profiter d'un system potable et reprendre confiance en moi tout en restant sous gentoo.

J'espere que tu sera là si je commence l'install sur ma tour, je reste toujours indecis par rapport a cette experience avec le portable.

Voici une tite photo du matos en attente au passage a gentoo:

Matos NB: site non optimisé pour firefox, que pour explorer.

la machine en bas a gauche a acceptée sans probleme gentoo, d'ailleurs elle fait la joie d'un administrateur de Cybercafe, celle de droite attend toujours, mais toute ma peur viens de l'experience du portable, sachant qu'il y a beaucoup de peripheriques je me demande bien si je vais m'en sortir  :Question: 

Si jamais c ok, alors c'est pour ce week end.  :Wink: 

Merci pour ton soutien man

----------

## Mickael

Salut à tous,

j'ai une petite question par rapport au wiki sur aiglX, en ce qui concerne le paramétrage de xorg.conf : 

```
Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

C'est quoi ce Group 0?

----------

## Mickael

J'ai une autre question très conne : on fait quoi après pour avoir les zolis effects inutiles donc complètement indispensables..  :Laughing:  (je vous avais prévenu, ma question est très bête...)

EDIT : Metacity et compiz sont tous deux des windows managers, donc il n'est pas nécessaire de concerver metacity une fois compiz installé?

----------

## grosnours

Compiz/Beryl se lance à la place de Metacity.

Pour avoir des effets kikoolol, il faut utiliser Compiz/Beryl comme WM et que les effets soient bien configurés (beryl-settings si tu utilises Beryl).

----------

## Mickael

Mai je comprends plus là, étant donné que AIGLX/compiz permet d'avoir certains effets sans XGL/BERYL, pourquoi parles tu d'eux dans ce cas.  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Euh, XGL et Aiglx sont en gros là pour pallier un manque des drivers en openGL (pixmap to texture machin).

Beryl est un fork de Compiz.

Pour avoir les effets, tu dois lancer soit Beryl, soit Compiz... avec metacity ou kwin t'auras que dalle.

----------

## Mickael

Mais si je choisis beryl ou compiz je peux donc virer sans problème metacity?

----------

## grosnours

T'as pas vraiment le choix en fait ... soit tu utilises Compiz, soit Beryl, soit Metacity.

----------

## Mickael

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> T'as pas vraiment le choix en fait ... soit tu utilises Compiz, soit Beryl, soit Metacity.

 

Excusez moi d'être aussi lourd, mais dans le how-to que nous indique Goumize, il ne semble pas nécessaire de virer metacity, et si c'était le cas la demande d'installation de l'un des trois si bien sur l'un deux est déjà installé, nous indiquerait un bloquage au moment de l'emerge non ? D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien, au début metacity et compiz se bloquait mutuellement! Donc je suis perdu...

----------

## Temet

Nan mais tu vires pas metacity!!!

Quand Beryl se crash comme une merde, tu fais comment après?

Tu lances metacity et après t'as une commande pour lancer Beryl à la place.

----------

## grosnours

Si ta question est "dois-je unmerge metacity ?", la réponse est non.

Si ta question est "est-ce que compiz/beryl remplace metacity ?", la réponse est oui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX#Running_compiz .

----------

## Mickael

Ça y'est vous m'avez remis le cerveau dans le bon sens. Merci. M'en retourne travailler je suis à la rue aujourd'hui.

----------

## Temet

C'est vrai que je t'ai connu plus vivace  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Mais avec le portable c'est pas gerable, surtout quand c'est un chip graphique ATI, ca porte vraiment la poisse.
> 
> Faut que je me decide a installer gentoo sur ma tour principale, et tout mon decouragement viens de l'experience que j'ai eu avec ce portable, car là je pense que je pourrai profiter d'un system potable et reprendre confiance en moi tout en restant sous gentoo.
> 
> J'espere que tu sera là si je commence l'install sur ma tour, je reste toujours indecis par rapport a cette experience avec le portable.

 

Pas de soucis   :Wink:  !  C'est dommage que je n'ai  tjrs mon portable avec carte ATI ... elle ne va pas rester indéfiniment aus sav ... Mais j'ai l'impression que l'incompétence règne sur ce coup là !

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> la machine en bas a gauche a acceptée sans probleme gentoo, d'ailleurs elle fait la joie d'un administrateur de Cybercafe, celle de droite attend toujours, mais toute ma peur viens de l'experience du portable, sachant qu'il y a beaucoup de peripheriques je me demande bien si je vais m'en sortir  

 

Si tu l'as fait pour un pourquoi pas pour deux   :Laughing: , tu vérifies la compatibilité du matos avec les utilitaires comme lspci, lshw (man lshw) et tu te lances à partir d'un livecd comme knoppix ou kaella ...

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Mais si je choisis beryl ou compiz je peux donc virer sans problème metacity?

 

Avec beryl, metacity sert de wm en cas de crash et tu peux aussi switcher entre beryl et metacity ou tout autre wm sans soucis ...   

beryl est un fork de compiz créer par un group qui en avait assez d'être snobé par le créateur de compiz david reveman qui ne prenait jamais contact avec eux malgré leur apport à compiz , ne précisait pas une feuille de route et rejetait certains patch sans plus de modalitées ...  

Maintenant on a trois possibilté pour tourner un bureau 3D :

beryl/aiglx

beryl/xgl

beryl/les_derniers_drivers_bêta_de_nvidia

beryl = compiz  ( mais je ne sais pas si ils ont les mêmes plugins de nos jours...)

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai que je t'ai connu plus vivace 

 

Arrête de charrier  :Very Happy:  , on ne peut pas tout savoir sur tout car il faut un minimum se documenter avec tous ces changements récents !

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Arrête de charrier  , on ne peut pas tout savoir sur tout car il faut un minimum se documenter avec tous ces changements récents ! 

 

Tu as bien raison, faut que j'arrete mes reflexes windowsiens, se lancer sans bagage intellectuel, apres tout Gentoo est une distro pedagogique, du moment que la doc est abondante sur le net, je vais commencer a m'enrichir, pour la deuxieme tour je suis sur que ca ne causera pas de problemes, le probleme c'est les laptops, c'est pas evident de faire reconnaitre tout le materiel au system et au noyau, et viens s'ajouter l'economie d'energie, assez "chiante a mettre au point je trouve", mais bon, avec un peu d'experience et de connaissance ca va le faire.

Apprete toi a admirer un bureau 3D hors normes en twinview   :Very Happy: , j'ai mis le matos en reseaux RJ45 pour eviter les soucis de wifi , c'est parti pour une nouvelle install sur du vrai matos, et c'est pour ce week end  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *grosnours wrote:*   T'as pas vraiment le choix en fait ... soit tu utilises Compiz, soit Beryl, soit Metacity. 
> 
> Excusez moi d'être aussi lourd, mais dans le how-to que nous indique Goumize, il ne semble pas nécessaire de virer metacity, et si c'était le cas la demande d'installation de l'un des trois si bien sur l'un deux est déjà installé, nous indiquerait un bloquage au moment de l'emerge non ? D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien, au début metacity et compiz se bloquait mutuellement! Donc je suis perdu...

 

Salut !

en faite c'est même "vital" de garder metacity car c'est lui est démarré par Gnome, puis après t'as un script maison qui va REMPLACER metacity par beryl//compiz (c'est un peu bourrin). Donc je pense que virer metacity == ne plus démarrer Gnome.

----------

## man in the hill

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> en faite c'est même "vital" de garder metacity car c'est lui est démarré par Gnome, puis après t'as un script maison qui va REMPLACER metacity par beryl//compiz (c'est un peu bourrin). Donc je pense que virer metacity == ne plus démarrer Gnome.

 

Je n'ai pas de script maison ( d'ailleurs il me posait problème celui  du wiki fr beryl) ! Je demarre direct avec beryl-manager  en le rajoutant dans les programmes à lancer par gnome-session ... (Bureau ---> Préférences ---> Sessions ---> Programmes au démarrage)

@ +

----------

## geekounet

On peut désactiver/supprimer le démarrage de Metacity dans les paramètres de session gnome, et rajouter le script de démarrage  de Compiz/Beryl à la place  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui m'enfin Metacity n'est pas une dépendance de Gnome ?

Genre tu unmerges Metacity et tu fais un revdep-rebuild, il va pas le réinstaller?

----------

## man in the hill

Pourquoi virer metacity puisque quand bery crash, il va essayer de lancer un autre wm ...

----------

## grosnours

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Maintenant on a trois possibilté pour tourner un bureau 3D :
> 
> beryl/aiglx
> 
> beryl/xgl
> ...

 

On peut aussi utiliser Beryl avec une carte ATI et le driver opensource radeon d'Xorg sans Xgl ni AIGLX. Du moins, c'est le cas avec Edgy (l'unstable actuelle d'Ubuntu) ... si j'avais le temps, je chercherais à faire pareil sous Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> 
> 
> On peut aussi utiliser Beryl avec une carte ATI et le driver opensource radeon d'Xorg sans Xgl ni AIGLX. Du moins, c'est le cas avec Edgy (l'unstable actuelle d'Ubuntu) ... si j'avais le temps, je chercherais à faire pareil sous Gentoo 

 

Ah bon? ou est ce que t'as vu ca ? a ma connaissance y'a que les drivers Nvidia beta qui font l'affaire en excluant Xgl et Aiglx.

----------

## Bapt

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> a ma connaissance y'a que les drivers Nvidia beta qui font l'affaire en excluant Xgl et Aiglx.

 

Si je me trompe pas, AIGLX est intégré à xorg 7.1, et les drivers Nvidia beta implémentent la fonction qui leur manquait pour pouvoir utiliser l'extension AIGLX de Xorg, donc ils ne font pas l'affaire en excluant AIGLX, ils permettent d'utiliser AIGLX justement.

D'ailleur ton Xorg doit te dire (==) AIGLX enabled avec les derniers drivers Nvidia.

----------

## Goumize

J'ai une ATI, et pour de dire vrai, j'ai jamais reussi a mettre au point le bureau 3D ni avec Xgl ni avec Aiglx.

----------

## man in the hill

 *baptux wrote:*   

> Si je me trompe pas, AIGLX est intégré à xorg 7.1, et les drivers Nvidia beta implémentent la fonction qui leur manquait pour pouvoir utiliser l'extension AIGLX de Xorg, donc ils ne font pas l'affaire en excluant AIGLX, ils permettent d'utiliser AIGLX justement.

 

Plus besoin de xgl/aiglx avec les derniers drivers nvidia :

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=996264&postcount=28

@ grosnours: je testerais ça des que mon portable serra de retour , il faut dire que j'ai tjrs fait touner fglrx ... si le total libre le permet, bien sur que c'est la meilleur soluce !

@ +

----------

## grosnours

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *Goumize wrote:*   a ma connaissance y'a que les drivers Nvidia beta qui font l'affaire en excluant Xgl et Aiglx. 
> 
> Si je me trompe pas, AIGLX est intégré à xorg 7.1, et les drivers Nvidia beta implémentent la fonction qui leur manquait pour pouvoir utiliser l'extension AIGLX de Xorg, donc ils ne font pas l'affaire en excluant AIGLX, ils permettent d'utiliser AIGLX justement.
> 
> D'ailleur ton Xorg doit te dire (==) AIGLX enabled avec les derniers drivers Nvidia.

 

Bien vu. Etant donné la simplicité avec laquelle s'est installé cette Edgy (clic clic clic, "ça marche"), je n'ai même pas été voir les logs.

Par contre c'est très lent il me semble, d'après le benchmark intégré à Beryl 150fps en 1024x768 avec une ATI9600PRO sur l'Edgy contre 300fps en 1280x800 avec une nvidia mobile (aucune idée du modèle) sur la Gentoo.

Si quelqu'un veut essayer de faire tourner Beryl avec le driver opensource sous Gentoo, voici le fichier xorg.conf créé par Edgy.

J'ai installé l'Edgy par dépit de ne pouvoir la même chose sous Gentoo (en suivant l'howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-374745.html et en farfouillant pourtant assez bien), j'aimerais rétablir l'équilibre de l'univers si possible  :Wink: 

```

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

        # path to defoma fonts

        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "be"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"

        Driver          "ati"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-51

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]"

        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

----------

## Delvin

tiens j'arrive pas a activer le benchmark, ca fait quoi normalement, j'ai changé le raccourci mais je vois rien ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Voici une tite photo du matos en attente au passage a gentoo:
> 
> Matos

 

Les Marlb*r*, c'est mauvais pour les ventirads !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ok, ok je  :Arrow:  []

----------

## Goumize

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Goumize wrote:*   Voici une tite photo du matos en attente au passage a gentoo:
> 
> Matos 
> 
> Les Marlb*r*, c'est mauvais pour les ventirads !  
> ...

 

Y'a pas que les ventirad qui prennent un coup de fumée, lol.

----------

## Mickael

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Goumize wrote:*   Voici une tite photo du matos en attente au passage a gentoo:
> 
> Matos 
> 
> Les Marlb*r*, c'est mauvais pour les ventirads !  
> ...

 

En même temps tu pourrais également vider ton cendrier c'est dégueullasse...

Je sais je sors....[] tiens j'ai cru voir un gros minet...

----------

## Goumize

Apres formatage, j'ai tester ubuntu dapper, (trop lent, non optimisé, et trop windowsiens), faut dire, que si on tente l'experience Gentoo, on a plus envie de changer pour autres chose. Donc avec une gentoo toute fraiche (est installée manuellement)  :Wink: , c'est parti pour la Desktop 3D, j'ai un peu le cafard apres cette commande:

```
emerge kde-meta  :evil:
```

Mais j'y prend que du plaisir hehehe,

----------

## Goumize

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> En même temps tu pourrais également vider ton cendrier c'est dégeullasse... 

 

 Bon, je vois, Je vais meme arreter carément de fumer, j'en connais qui seront ravis  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> Je l'ai vu sur la machine à 2 mètres à gauche de moi et dont j'ai copié/collé le xorg.conf ici plus haut.
> 
> 

 

C'est interressant, ca pourrai etre une bonne alternative pour moi, vu que fglrx connais encore des bug sur ces carte, de plus ya pas mieux que d'avoir le tout qui marchent 100% libre.

Mais je ne vois aucun thread ou wiki gentoo expliquant la marche a suivre. 

Quelqu'un a deja essayer cette solution ? ca pourrai etre le top vu que que la plupart des pocesseurs de carte ATI se plaignent des drivers propriétaires.

grosnours: ne supprime pas ton post apres l'avoir diffuser

----------

## grosnours

Vu que je répondais à un post de la première page auquel j'avais déjà répondu, j'ai pas vu l'utilité d'y répondre à nouveau d'où la suppression.

----------

## Mickael

dite je viens d'essayer avec aiglx et compiz, c'est très amusant, la fenetre est tout molle etc, mais je ne connais pas tout les raccourcis. Donc je vais ans gconf, mais y'a pas les plugins, compiz est pourtant présent. Pour info j'ai suivi le how-to sur aiglx+compiz.

Voilà merci.

EDIT : j'adore l'apparition et la fermerture des fenêtres sous gnome. J'aime pas les effets rebonts et tout mou quand on maxime une fenêtre ou que l'on déplace cette dernière.

EDIT : Comment fait on un effet à la mac osX avec toute les fenêtres qui se redimensionnent sur le fond comme le fait skippy et expose de mac..

----------

## Temet

Tu dis compiz, mais je demande quand même : t'as posé compiz ou beryl ?

----------

## Mickael

C'est bien compiz avec aiglx, il n'y pas de beryl   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> C'est bien compiz avec aiglx, il n'y pas de aiglx.

 

Gné? o_O'

----------

## grosnours

C'est pourtant clair non ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mickael

j'ai rectifié désolé...  :Laughing:   juste une info, dans le wiki, on dit qu'il faut metacity de gnome 16 car compiz n'aime pas les thèmes metacity de gnome 2.14, mais si vous allez sur gnome-look et que vous installez le theme compocity pour metacity, et je dis bien pour metacity (en fait ce theme pour metacity et compatible pour compiz et metacity) alors pas besoin de passer metacity en version 2.16 avec ça clic de dépendances. Donc on a les zolis effets evec un minimum d'installation : compiz et sa dépendance et les changements dans xorg!! c'est sympa pour tester.

De plus, faite gaffe, si dans votre configuration de gnome vous avez sélectionné le paramètre : enregistrement automatique des changements de la session, et que vous faite un poweroff avec compiz-aiglx activé, au redémarrage vous n'aurez pas de gestionnaire de fenêtre, donc soit avant de de stopper votre machine vous revenez à metacity par la commande metacity --replace puis poweroff, soit vous indiquez à gnome de lancer au démarrage compiz-aiglx. 

pfuuut, j'ai soif moi.

EDIT je sais toujours pas faire l'effet expose à la mac

EDIT 2 : pour l'absence de plugin dans gconf j'ai fini par trouver. Moi gros boulet j'ai lancer ces deux commandes ;

```
gconftool-2 -R /apps/compiz/plugins | grep plugins

et

gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=/etc/gconf/schemas/compiz.schemas
```

 uniquement en tant que root, donc en les lançant en user je retrouve les plugins, donc au final je devrais m'en sortir avec scale (effet expose de mac). Allez roulez petits bolides..

----------

## Goumize

Pour moi l'aventure s'arrette la, enfin juste pour mon portable:

```
    *  Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

          o Not supported

          o Chipset:

          o Driver: ati-drivers-8.28.8

          o Notes: No XGL Compatibility, xPress 200m Chipsets can not run XGL. 

    * Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

          o Supported, but hardly

          o Chipset:

          o Driver: ati-drivers-8.28.8

          o Notes: the ati's drivers goes wrong, you need tou modified the links in /usr/lib/libGL* to /usr/lib/fglrx. 

    * Radeon XPRESS 200M

          o Chipset:

          o Driver: ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1

          o Notes: output from lshw: "product: RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]" - running compiz right now on a yakumo amd64 turion notebook 

    * Radeon Xpress 200M 128M

          o Not supported

          o Chipset: X200

          o Driver: ati-drivers-8.24.8_x86_64

          o Notes: Tried 8.25.18-x86_64 and 8.26.18-x86_64 without success. No xgl support. Tested on HP Pavilion ze2397 Turion 64 notebook. 

    * Radeon Xpress 200M

          o Chipset: R300 (?)

          o Driver: ati-drivers-8.28.8

          o Notes: unusual high CPU usage 

```

Sur le portable c'est :

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
```

Sauf si quelqu'un a deja tenter avec succés cette experience sur le meme chipset.

----------

## Mickael

XGL peut être pas, mais avec AIGLX !!. EDIT : tu as réglé ton problème de AIGLX.

----------

## Goumize

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> XGL peut être pas, mais avec AIGLX !!. EDIT : tu as réglé ton problème de AIGLX.

 

Peut etre mais:

```
Ces cartes fonctionnent en utilisant AIGLX :

    * Intel utilisant le pilote i830 à i945

    * ATI Radeon 7000 à 9250 (générations r100 et r200)

    * 3dfx Voodoo 3 à 5 

Celles-ci ne fonctionnent pas (encore?) :

    * ATI Radeon 9500 à X850 (générations r300 et r400)

    * ATI Rage 128

    * ATI Mach64

    * Matrox MGA G200 à G550

    * 3dfx: Voodoo 1 et 2 

Rectification: les cartes à base du chipset R300 et RV350 sont supportées par le driver libre "radeon" (3D). Par conséquent elles peuvent utiliser AIGLX et composite sans difficulté avec la configuration ci-dessous. 

    

```

Je pense que ma carte se trouve juste entre 9500 et X850, mais je ne vais m'arreter sans verifier. 

Je viens de tout reinstaller, regarde un peu plus haut sur ce thread, là il me reste 65 paquets à emerger sur 314  "emerge kde-meta".

De toute façon je commence l'installation sur ma machine principale  :Razz:  , et là j'en suis absolument sûr de ce que ca donner, hehe  :Very Happy: 

Ca va etre du gateau:

2X 3.4ghz   ==> cpu

2X 1 GO ddr 400 Dual

+

2X 512 mo ddr 400 dual channel "corsair.

4 x DD ==> total env 920 GO

CG==> nVidia 6600gt 128 mo ram ddr3 ( freq mem=900mhz & engine 500mhz)

etc...  :Wink:  , la ca va le faire je vous tiens au courant, screenshiot en attente hehe   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> EDIT je sais toujours pas faire l'effet expose à la mac

 

Comme sous Mac, tu met ton curseur dans le coin haut droit de l'écran  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

Probleme AIGLX toujours pas resolu.

En activant l'extension Composite je perd le DRI, "AIGLX" est activé mais renvoi l'erreur 

```
AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

suite à 

```
Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) fglrx (0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
```

et fgl_glxinfo atteste que l'opengl est géré par mesa, en desactivant Composite, DRI est fonctionnel opengl vendor= ATI, mais

```
AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory)

AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
```

 comment faire fonctionner AIGLX avec Composite enabled ????

j'ai beau commenter et decommenter qlq option dans devices, sans succés, à part une l'option SWcursor qui conseillé dans la plupart des tuto ATI mais freeze mon X; au demarrage kde n'arrive pas a loader X demarre puis echoue puis recommence sans arret sans succés.  :Confused: 

----------

## Goumize

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Code:
> 
>   AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory) 
> 
> AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
> ...

 

C'est un probleme de liens symboliques, alors j'ai symlinker le fichier fglrx_dri.so, mais j'ai une autres erreur.

```
(**) AIGLX enabled

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib64/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   , ca me gonfle, mais je l'aurai.   à suivre....

----------

## grosnours

D'après tous les docs & howto que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent: driver radeon + AIGLX ou driver fglrx + Xgl .

----------

## theniaky

Oui si j'ai bien compris le driver proprio fglrx ne supporte pas encore aiglx contrairement aux drivers nvidia... ça va venir   :Smile: 

----------

## Goumize

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> D'après tous les docs & howto que j'ai lu jusqu'à présent: driver radeon + AIGLX ou driver fglrx + Xgl .

 

C'est à essayer

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Oui si j'ai bien compris le driver proprio fglrx ne supporte pas encore aiglx contrairement aux drivers nvidia... ça va venir 

 

De toute façon apres la reinstallation de gentoo sur mon portable, j'ai encore appris qlq trucs, en plus mon system est beaucoup plus fluide  est propre que la derniere fois, alors j'en ai profiter pour passer a ma tour principale, et là c'est completement du gateau, ca va vraiment vite, (un leger tit soucis pour grub de reconnaitre toutes mes partitions scsi sata et ide " réglé") mais tout parait dans l'ordre, cette fois plus besoin de Xgl AIGLX ou autre    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ,  nVidia c'est de la balle, wifi avec des drivers libre rt2500, lan reconnu typhoon de 3com contrairement à windows meme qui n'a pas pu reconnaitre ma carte qu'apres un long acharnement de download, carte son reconnu avec succés: reste "table graphique Wacom, joypad saitek wireless P3000, webcam nx creative, mon pad Nostromo n52, bluetooth usb, scanner epson photo."    :Wink:   ya encore du boulot mais ca presse pas, chaque chose a son temps.

Donc appreter vous à admirer un desktop GL en twinview et xinerama   :Cool: , ca va le faire cette fois.

EDIT: pour le portable ca va attendre, que le GL desktop devient stable et release sous linux.

Dites, qlq1 a enttendu parler des drivers nVidia GL desktop stable ?? ca m'evitera de demasquer les instables   :Wink: 

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement. @ +++

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Donc appreter vous à admirer un desktop GL en twinview et xinerama  , ca va le faire cette fois.

 

J'attends de voir ça   :Laughing:  !

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Dites, qlq1 a enttendu parler des drivers nVidia GL desktop stable ?? ca m'evitera de demasquer les instables   

 

Tant que les dev n'ont pas estimé que c'est stable, ils seront masqué mais gentoo gère très bien les paquets masqués...C'est sûr qu'il y a tjrs un risque  mais je n'ai pas apperçu de problème de mon côté ni vu aucun poste sur ces drivers bêta sur le forum ...

Amuse-toi bien !

@ +

----------

## Goumize

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> j'attends de voir ça  ! 

 

WWooooowoow   :Very Happy:   lol. ca Dechire,   c'est trop de la balle. Vive nVidia, j'ai rien fait de special pour que ca marche, juste suivis les tuto, aucun script   :Smile:  , par contre y'a un tit soucis, comme dab, ben je vois pas ou je pourrai changer l'image du skydome, l'image de haut et de bas du cube "enfin chez moi ca ressemble à un truc rectangulaire" mais ca marche fluide grave.  

Aussi je ne trouve pas de gestionnaire de desktop gnome, le truc genre Kde pour choisir un arriere plan par desktop, des trucs comme ca,   :Very Happy:   ca sens le thread Open pour la personnalisation des bureau heheh.

 :Razz:   je mettrai la demo en ligne vous inquitez pas, "j'y tiens"

En tout cas un grand merci a tous, tout specialement pour "man in the hill"==> à un moment je pensais abandonner gentoo, mais là, plus question.  :Cool: 

EDIT: va falloir que ATI se magne le cul, car leurs concurrents sont grave en avance, pour mon portable impossible d'y faire tourner la bete, mais je peux etre patient...  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Je suis également impatient de voir cette video.  :Wink: 

J'ai un tout petit soucis. Maintenant par defaut c'est compiz qui se lance, et je préférerais que ce soit metacity, forcément j'ai pas trouvé le pourquoi du comment pour que metaity reste par defaut. J'ai essayé de laissé un shell ouvert après avoir fait un metacity --replace &, suivu d'un reboot, mais nan, rien y fait compiz se lance par defaut au démarrage avec l'option dans session : enregistrement des changements de session en cours etcetcetc.

----------

## Goumize

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je suis également impatient de voir cette video. 
> 
> J'ai un tout petit soucis. Maintenant par defaut c'est compiz qui se lance, et je préférerais que ce soit metacity, forcément j'ai pas trouvé le pourquoi du comment pour que metaity reste par defaut. J'ai essayé de laissé un shell ouvert après avoir fait un metacity --replace &, suivu d'un reboot, mais nan, rien y fait compiz se lance par defaut au démarrage avec l'option dans session : enregistrement des changements de session en cours etcetcetc.

 

à mon avis, fais comme tout le monde, et met toi a jour, Beryl est beaucoup plus pratique que Compiz, pour le lancer, juste l'ajouter aux programmes de demarrage;

     une petite icone d'une emeraude symbolisant Beryl reste active et te permet d'acceder au menu, notament choisir le WM souhaité. tu peux en faite switcher entre les effets GLdesktop et ton bureau traditionnel sans probleme, de plus le gestionnaires de beryl te permet de  donner a metacity le relais en cas de crash, allez va pour Beryl

----------

## kaworu

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> à mon avis, fais comme tout le monde, et met toi a jour, Beryl est beaucoup plus pratique que Compiz, pour le lancer, juste l'ajouter aux programmes de demarrage;
> 
>      une petite icone d'une emeraude symbolisant Beryl reste active et te permet d'acceder au menu, notament choisir le WM souhaité. tu peux en faite switcher entre les effets GLdesktop et ton bureau traditionnel sans probleme, de plus le gestionnaires de beryl te permet de  donner a metacity le relais en cas de crash, allez va pour Beryl

 

oui, mais y'a que sous Gnome alors, parce que sous KDE je vois pas tout ça ^^

Mais bon, au moins Beryl ne dépend pas de 50% de Gnome... (contrairement à Compiz)

----------

## Goumize

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> oui, mais y'a que sous Gnome alors, parce que sous KDE je vois pas tout ça ^^

 

Je pense que si "enfin je suis pas sur", jette un petit coup d'oeuil sur les wiki. Je pense qu'il sont bien a jour, car beryl est censé etre vraiment isolé, et est stable en remplacement de metacity ou kwin. ca reste un avis.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> WWooooowoow    lol. ca Dechire,   c'est trop de la balle

 

ça fait plus 7 mois que j'utilise le bureau 3D et ce n'est vraiment pas un gadget comme certains pourraient le croire mais le bureau classique du futur, c'est tout a fait fonctionnel et bien sûr c'est le plus agréable surtout quand tu restes des heures à bosser sur ton ordi ... 

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> par contre y'a un tit soucis, comme dab, ben je vois pas ou je pourrai changer l'image du skydome, l'image de haut et de bas du cube "enfin chez moi ca ressemble à un truc rectangulaire" mais ca marche fluide grave.

 

Dans le préférences de beryl <Bureau en cube>, tu fais ton choix et tu mets les png que tu veux en grace à l'onglet <Nom de fichiers>

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Aussi je ne trouve pas de gestionnaire de desktop gnome, le truc genre Kde pour choisir un arriere plan par desktop, des trucs comme ca,    ca sens le thread Open pour la personnalisation des bureau heheh.

 

Je ne croix pas que gnome assume un fond pour chaque desktop mais Micktux avait trouvé qques soluces : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-502516.html ... 

Moi, j'ai viré la barre de tâche pour placer kiba-dock avec pleins d'icônes marrant mais plus de barre de tâche ou sont les bureaux virtuel , je met mes fenêtres en shadow ...

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> En tout cas un grand merci a tous, tout specialement pour "man in the hill"==> à un moment je pensais abandonner gentoo, mais là, plus question. 

 

De rien   :Wink: , mais à mon avis tu n'étais pret d'abandonner car tu étais déjà accros de Gentoo au fond de toi ! C'était juste un coup de fatigue après qques semaines de galères ... 

 *kaworu wrote:*   

> oui, mais y'a que sous Gnome alors, parce que sous KDE je vois pas tout ça ^^ 

 

Pour avoir l'icone dans le systray, il faut que tu sois sûr d'avoir beryl-manager de lancé en plus de beryl ... Je pense que les devs peuvent quand même mettrre cette icône dans kicker ...

@ +

----------

## Goumize

Merci man in the hill, tu resoud mon probleme, toujours efficace.===> que dieu te garde sur ce forum,   :Wink: 

Je vais personnaliser mon bureau  :Very Happy:  , je pense que je vais me faire un thread pour la personnalisation des bureau avec beryl et compagnie, je regroupe mes recherches et vas pour la personnalisation des bureau du futur hehehe.

Je me lancerai apres pour tester beryl avec les drivers libre ATI .

merci

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah j'ai testé Beryl avec AIGLX, je m'y suis repris à 4 fois pour la config mais pas moyen : ça fini par planter et impossible de le redémarrer sans rm toute la conf. Donc il a vite été unmergé et j'ai été heureux de retrouver mon Fvwm  :Very Happy: 

Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'utilisation ça a l'air sympa maintenant.  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Bon bah j'ai testé Beryl avec AIGLX, je m'y suis repris à 4 fois pour la config mais pas moyen : ça fini par planter et impossible de le redémarrer sans rm toute la conf. Donc il a vite été unmergé et j'ai été heureux de retrouver mon Fvwm 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'utilisation ça a l'air sympa maintenant. 

 

Tu as essayé avec quel carte ?

----------

## lmarcini

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner Beryl sous KDE 3.5.5 avec les drivers nvidia beta ? J'ai suivi le tuto du wiki français et je me retrouve avec une page blanche après le login via KDM  :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner Beryl sous KDE 3.5.5 avec les drivers nvidia beta ? J'ai suivi le tuto du wiki français et je me retrouve avec une page blanche après le login via KDM 

 

j'avais ce problème avec gnome en utilisant le script  sur le wiki mais j'ai viré le script et rajouté tout simplement beryl-manager  comme programme à lancer au démarrage, tu dois pouvoir faire ça dans le centre de configuration de kde, en espérant que cela marche ...

@ +

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner Beryl sous KDE 3.5.5 avec les drivers nvidia beta ? J'ai suivi le tuto du wiki français et je me retrouve avec une page blanche après le login via KDM 

 

Y avait pas un souci avec glproto qu'il fallait redescendre à la version 1.4.7 et recompiler le tout ? Je crois que j'avais eu un souci du genre...

----------

## Goumize

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y avait pas un souci avec glproto qu'il fallait redescendre à la version 1.4.7 et recompiler le tout ? Je crois que j'avais eu un souci du genre...

 

Tu n'enttendra plus parler de glproto, enfin pour le moment, non y'a plus de soucis avec glproto, je suis sur la version justement qui boguais 1.4.8, rien a signaler.  :Very Happy: 

Moi par contre j'ai un tit soucis de configuration, quand je pointais ma souris sur les bords de l'ecran, automatiquement je changais de bureau, mais là dés que je touche un bord, j'ai unn apercu plat de mes bureaux   :Mad:  , et j'ai beau chercher je trouve pas dans quel plugins c'est. 

si qlq1 a une idée...

EDIT:RéGLé

----------

## Ascodas

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner Beryl sous KDE 3.5.5 avec les drivers nvidia beta ? J'ai suivi le tuto du wiki français et je me retrouve avec une page blanche après le login via KDM 

 

Nope, voir mon post dans ce  thead, j'ai sensiblement les même sympthomes que toi.

Par contre un fois j'ai booté X avec l'utilitaire Beryl dans le doc de kde, ca le fait pas mal ! tu séléctionnes un gestionnaire de fenêtres au cas ou ca plante (kwin/metacity) et puis tu peux lancer beryl / compiz pour tester mais ca c'est une autre histoire ...

----------

## geekounet

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Bon bah j'ai testé Beryl avec AIGLX, je m'y suis repris à 4 fois pour la config mais pas moyen : ça fini par planter et impossible de le redémarrer sans rm toute la conf. Donc il a vite été unmergé et j'ai été heureux de retrouver mon Fvwm 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'utilisation ça a l'air sympa maintenant.  
> 
> Tu as essayé avec quel carte ?

 

Intel 915GM  :Wink: 

----------

## Goumize

Alors je vais pas vous faire attendre, j'ai pas fini de personnaliser mon bureau ni meme mon system, mais j'ai pu prendre une tite video de mon Zoli rectangle..

 Video du matos  à l'heure actuel le projet gentooisation est accomplis, j'en ai fini avec windobe, tout est sous gentoo (reste mon telephone portable   :Laughing: )

Mon Zoli rectangle 3D

Et voila, ya encore du boulot pour personnaliser tt ca  :Razz: 

Des commentaires? conseils? je suis ouvert à tt les how to   :Very Happy:   :Cool: .

J'arrive toujours pas a mettre au point un wallpaper par bureau  :Confused: , et j'arrive pas à installer wallpapoz pour gnome, j'ai beau ecris des scripts pour lancer l'install, sans succés.

----------

## Goumize

Quelqu'un a deja essayer de mettre un wallpaper par bureau sans utiliser wallpapoz??

Avec Gconf c'est possible?

En googlisant ca donne rien, c'est bizarre que gnome ne gere pas les bureau comme kde, esperont que gnome 2.16 sera meilleurs, pour l'instant il est toujours en ~arch  :Crying or Very sad:  .

je suis aussi ignorant sous linux pour tt ce qui concerne le monitoring du materiel, alors que j'ai un champ de mine de sonde dans mon boitier, faudra peut etre y penser, je trouve pas aussi de paquets qui gere le truc snif snif

----------

## Temet

lm_sensors, gkrellm, superkaramba .... 

 *Quote:*   

> En googlisant ca donne rien, c'est bizarre que gnome ne gere pas les bureau comme kde, esperont que gnome 2.16 sera meilleurs, pour l'instant il est toujours en ~arch

 

Bah si tu veux un DE qui gère les bureaux comme KDE, utilise KDE o_O'

----------

## Mickael

C'est bizarre après ma ré-installation  :Evil or Very Mad:   ça marche plus...

```
compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

de plus :

```
grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) AIGLX enabled

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

Bon je n'avais pas assez allouer de ram à ma carte dri est de nouveau opérationnel donc et bien tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

----------

## Mickael

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a deja essayer de mettre un wallpaper par bureau sans utiliser wallpapoz??
> 
> Avec Gconf c'est possible?
> 
> En googlisant ca donne rien, c'est bizarre que gnome ne gere pas les bureau comme kde, esperont que gnome 2.16 sera meilleurs, pour l'instant il est toujours en ~arch  .
> ...

 

Tu peux pas. (je retrouverai sur une liste de diffusion le pourquoi du comment)

L'explication qui nous vient d'ici:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  understand why the Gnome Team don't allow different backgrounds for workplaces.
> 
> With the spatial way, every folder is a window, windows are not simply representation of folders but the folders themselves.
> ...

 

----------

## Goumize

Mmmmm, dommage je pensais que ca pourrai etre possible, je n'ai toujours pas tester la  2.16, on sait jamais.

Je pense que je vais passer a Kde. Gnome m'a déçu.

Sinon j'ai ouvert un tit thread pour personnaliser gnome.

Juste là ==+> Gnome tweak it

Je comprend pas pourquoi? a chaque fois que je me lance sur un truc, il s'avére se trouver sur le champ de l'impossible  :Shocked:  alors que je n'ai meme pas feter mon deuxieme mois sous linux et gentoo, va falloir se contenter de ce qui marche, sinon je vais me retrouver dans la galére  :Smile:  .

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> Je comprend pas pourquoi? a chaque fois que je me lance sur un truc, il s'avére se trouver sur le champ de l'impossible  alors que je n'ai meme pas feter mon deuxieme mois sous linux et gentoo, va falloir se contenter de ce qui marche, sinon je vais me retrouver dans la galére  .

 

T'as vraiment pas de bol ^^

Pour tes problèmes avec ati (fglrx) et xgl, je soupçonne très fortement le couple noyau 2.6.18 et drivers proprio 8.29 d'être en cause : tout marchait nickel chez moi avec un 2.6.17-r8 et les drivers 8.28 mais le passage aux versions plus récentes à tout casser.

Je tente de remettre tout en ordre depuis 2/3 jours mais ...

P.S. : le couple AIGLX/fglrx ne marche pas à ce jour et j'ai pas eu le courage d'utiliser le driver libre pour tester cette solution

----------

## Goumize

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as vraiment pas de bol ^^
> 
> Pour tes problèmes avec ati (fglrx) et xgl, je soupçonne très fortement le couple noyau 2.6.18 et drivers proprio 8.29 d'être en cause 

 

J'ai avancer depuis le temps, j'ai tout tester pour ati, je cite : ati 8.27 & 8.28 & 8.29.6 sur deux nouyau 2.6.17 et 2.6.18 avec aiglx et  ou xgl====> marche pas,.

Avec les drivers libres et AIGLX ou XGL cela ne change rien, ma carte n'est pas compatible, "dri is broken with 200m PCIE".

Donc si jamais tu a une carte comme la mienne, ne te casse pas la tete a essayer de faire tourner Beryl, ca marche pas "jusqu'a preuve du contraire".

Alors j'ai oublier mon portable et embrasser nVidia et voila ce que ca me donne :

Mon desktop

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Goumize wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec les drivers libres et AIGLX ou XGL cela ne change rien, ma carte n'est pas compatible, "dri is broken with 200m PCIE".
> 
> 

 

De mémoire, j'ai la même carte que toi (une Radeon Xpress 200M sur un Turion 64)

Ca tournait il y a 2 semaines avec compiz-quinnstorm mais un update du noyau et du driver ati a tout cassé et j'ai tout réinstallé depuis un disque vierge.

J'éxecutais tout en root (mais je pense pas que ça joue grand chose). Si jamais j'arrive à nouveau à le refaire marcher, je vous fais signe!

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Les MAJ par ex sont tjrs délicates .... je suis passé à la dernière version de gnome et voilà que gnome-settings-daemon plante ( c'est lui qui, charge les thèmes bureaux ...) mais mon beryl , kiba-dock et cie fonctionne parfaitement   :Cool:  ... j'espère corriger ça rapidement ...  

Ce n'est pas évident de tout faire fonctionner! par exemple j'ai ma carte son terratec aureon 7.1  universe qui en théorie pourrait fonctionner avec un pilote du noyau mais ça bug à fond, du coup j'utilise pour l'instant ma carte son intégré ... C'est surtout quand tu as déjà ton matos qui n'a pas été acheté à la base pour fonctionner sous Linux et que tu migres sous Linux ... Mais bon, quand tu vas trouver les bonnes conf, pilotes  pour ton matos , la galère serra derrière toi ...

les bureaux sous Linux, c'est simple , soit tu vas adorer kde et détester gnome et l'inverse , soit tu détestes les deux pour préférer e17 , fluxbox , etc ...

Bon courage !

@ +

----------

## man in the hill

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *pierreg wrote:*   Bon bah j'ai testé Beryl avec AIGLX, je m'y suis repris à 4 fois pour la config mais pas moyen : ça fini par planter et impossible de le redémarrer sans rm toute la conf. Donc il a vite été unmergé et j'ai été heureux de retrouver mon Fvwm 
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'à l'utilisation ça a l'air sympa maintenant.  
> 
> Tu as essayé avec quel carte ? 
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas grand chose sur ta carte : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239613

Sinon, as-tu essayé xgl + beryl ...

@ +

----------

## YetiBarBar

+1 pour le fait que les mises à jours sont toujours délicates !

Je continue de progresser dans ma réinstallation de beryl avec ma Radeon Xpress 200M : j'arrive à le faire tourner à peu près avec moult feintes dans une fenêtre (en utilisant Xgl) mais par contre, c'est encore loin d'être au point (plus d'info dès que j'ai le temps, pas avant ce week end, je pense)

Mes soupçons se tournent de plus en plus vers le driver proprio en version 8.29 mais c'est le seul qui s'"emerge" avec mon noyau.

Pour les feintes utilisées pour faire tourner xgl avec beryl en mode fenetre :

```
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts

DISPLAY=:1 beryl-manager&

DISPLAY=:1 startkde &

ps -ef | grep beryl-xgl

kill -9 numero_du_beryl-xgl

DISPLAY=:1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ beryl &

```

----------

## Goumize

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> +1 pour le fait que les mises à jours sont toujours délicates !
> 
> Je continue de progresser dans ma réinstallation de beryl avec ma Radeon Xpress 200M : j'arrive à le faire tourner à peu près avec moult feintes dans une fenêtre (en utilisant Xgl) mais par contre, c'est encore loin d'être au point (plus d'info dès que j'ai le temps, pas avant ce week end, je pense)
> 
> 

 

Verifie ton fichier package.keywords, et vire ati-drivers pour emerger la version 8.27. sinon choisi toi meme la version a installer si tu a des doutes sur la version 8.29.6.

```
 nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 # ou la version desirée
```

Je vais aussi reessayer avec les drivers proprio.

Je te conseil d'oublier AIGLX et essayer avec Xgl. Je vais retenter de resoudre ce probleme, car j'ai reussi aussi a faire tourner beryl avec xgl sur ma 200M, l'experience a durer qlq moment   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

